# Lamotrigine impacting period?



## ComfortablyQuirky (Dec 20, 2018)

Has anyone experienced menstrual changes while on lamotrigine?
I am 2 weeks late on my period and have been taking lamotrigine for about a month or so. 
There is no chance of it being pregnancy.

Thanks!


----------



## ClassicBeautyBelle (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh yes, same here. I was like what the heck is going on. Sometimes I will go two weeks late too. It scares the crap outta me. It’s weird I’ll like have my period then skip a day then get it the next day. It’s so strange that drugs can affect this. You’re not the only one.


----------



## Messirocks (May 29, 2019)

Did lamictal help any of you?


----------

